# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  tư vấn về ống phóng laser

## tuananhdz

em cần bác nào tư vấn cho quả cắt inox 3mm sơi thật ngon . bác nào bít chỉ em với nha :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## vusvus

ống phóng laser co2 mà cắt inox 3mm thì...bao nhiêu W nhỉ, e rằng nó phải là fiber laser

----------


## tuananhdz

> ống phóng laser co2 mà cắt inox 3mm thì...bao nhiêu W nhỉ, e rằng nó phải là fiber laser


em chịu món này. vậy mới nhờ mấy cao thủ giúp nè  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Gamo

Bác cứ google fiber laser/YAG laser. Máy laser cắt kim loại thành phẩm của TQ khoảng 1 tỷ. Nếu bác chỉ mua linh kiện thì chắc cũng phải tối thiểu 500tr

Còn mấy loại laser CO2 chỉ cắt được phi kim chứ ko xơi kim loại được đâu. Giá CO2 40W nguyên bộ ống phóng, nguồn, thấu kính & bộ điều khiển chừng 5tr-10tr, có bác Thư trên diễn đàn đang bán đó. 60W & 80W đắt hơn tí.

Trong trường hợp muốn tiết kiệm hơn thì chuyển qua plasma đi?

----------

tran1804

----------


## CKD

Bác Gà mua được máy china dưới 1 tỏi mà cắt tốt thì chỉ em. Em toàn được chào giá 2-3 tỏi không hà.

Bác chủ không biết gì thì nên trực tiếp gặp nhà cung cấp và trao đổi kỹ cũng như được hướng dẫn chu đáo hơn. Sau khi nắm bắt các khái niệm thì lại dạo một vòng các trang mạng để so sánh, hoặc có thể lên đây trao đổi để hiểu rỏ hơn.

Với như cầu thật ngon thì cấu hình bèo bèo cũng phải 500W fiber laser. Thành phải cho máy full size dân dụng là 1300x2500 china tầm 2-3 tỉ.
Riêng cái nguồn phát laser không thôi đã gần 1 tỉ rồi. Chưa tính máy móc & thiết bị kèm theo khác.
Mà nguồn thì bác chủ khỏi lăn tăn china. China chỉ làm khung máy & hệ thống, nguồn vẫn của mẻo hoặc châu âu thôi. China không làm fiber laser vì chê thị trường hẹp  :Wink: .

Mỏng hơn thì nguồn CO2 có thể cắt được, nhưng chất lượng đường cắt kém, và tuổi thọ ống CO2 cũng thấp hơn fiber laser nhiều.

----------

tran1804

----------


## tuananhdz

> Bác cứ google fiber laser/YAG laser. Máy laser cắt kim loại thành phẩm của TQ khoảng 1 tỷ. Nếu bác chỉ mua linh kiện thì chắc cũng phải tối thiểu 500tr
> 
> Còn mấy loại laser CO2 chỉ cắt được phi kim chứ ko xơi kim loại được đâu. Giá CO2 40W nguyên bộ ống phóng, nguồn, thấu kính & bộ điều khiển chừng 5tr-10tr, có bác Thư trên diễn đàn đang bán đó. 60W & 80W đắt hơn tí.
> 
> Trong trường hợp muốn tiết kiệm hơn thì chuyển qua plasma đi?


 thế này thì không ổn rồi bác ạ  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## tuananhdz

> Bác Gà mua được máy china dưới 1 tỏi mà cắt tốt thì chỉ em. Em toàn được chào giá 2-3 tỏi không hà.
> 
> Bác chủ không biết gì thì nên trực tiếp gặp nhà cung cấp và trao đổi kỹ cũng như được hướng dẫn chu đáo hơn. Sau khi nắm bắt các khái niệm thì lại dạo một vòng các trang mạng để so sánh, hoặc có thể lên đây trao đổi để hiểu rỏ hơn.
> 
> Với như cầu thật ngon thì cấu hình bèo bèo cũng phải 500W fiber laser. Thành phải cho máy full size dân dụng là 1300x2500 china tầm 2-3 tỉ.
> Riêng cái nguồn phát laser không thôi đã gần 1 tỉ rồi. Chưa tính máy móc & thiết bị kèm theo khác.
> Mà nguồn thì bác chủ khỏi lăn tăn china. China chỉ làm khung máy & hệ thống, nguồn vẫn của mẻo hoặc châu âu thôi. China không làm fiber laser vì chê thị trường hẹp .
> 
> Mỏng hơn thì nguồn CO2 có thể cắt được, nhưng chất lượng đường cắt kém, và tuổi thọ ống CO2 cũng thấp hơn fiber laser nhiều.


em hỏi giúp mấy ông thui bác ạ.. hihi :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## terminaterx300

> Bác Gà mua được máy china dưới 1 tỏi mà cắt tốt thì chỉ em. Em toàn được chào giá 2-3 tỏi không hà.
> 
> Bác chủ không biết gì thì nên trực tiếp gặp nhà cung cấp và trao đổi kỹ cũng như được hướng dẫn chu đáo hơn. Sau khi nắm bắt các khái niệm thì lại dạo một vòng các trang mạng để so sánh, hoặc có thể lên đây trao đổi để hiểu rỏ hơn.
> 
> Với như cầu thật ngon thì cấu hình bèo bèo cũng phải 500W fiber laser. Thành phải cho máy full size dân dụng là 1300x2500 china tầm 2-3 tỉ.
> Riêng cái nguồn phát laser không thôi đã gần 1 tỉ rồi. Chưa tính máy móc & thiết bị kèm theo khác.
> Mà nguồn thì bác chủ khỏi lăn tăn china. China chỉ làm khung máy & hệ thống, nguồn vẫn của mẻo hoặc châu âu thôi. China không làm fiber laser vì chê thị trường hẹp .
> 
> Mỏng hơn thì nguồn CO2 có thể cắt được, nhưng chất lượng đường cắt kém, và tuổi thọ ống CO2 cũng thấp hơn fiber laser nhiều.


VSL có chào máy CO2 cắt kim loại, inox chắc dc hơn 2mm chưa thử, 2mm test rồi, nguồn tầm 200 hay 250w gì đó, nghe nói 2 ống ghép lại 1 tia.

Đa phần máy Fiber Laser ở SG là nguồn China nhé đồng chí :v giá rất mềm hơn IPG , tầm 1tỷ7 thoai  :Big Grin:  ,còn IPG thì thêm nửa tỷ nữa Nguồn Wuhan Raycus, ko rõ độ bền đạt như IPG là trên 100.000h ko nhưng thấy cắt phà phà

----------


## Gamo

Móa ơi, nghe các đại da bàn tỷ tỷ phát sợ... thế laser nó ngon hơn plasma chỗ nào ta?

----------


## thucncvt

He he vê lý thuyết thì Laser co2 không cắt được inox nhưng thực tế lại cắt được  . :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

anh em bàn thôi chứ có ma nào chế đâu toàn đi mua..... thớt này đang tạo gió lấy khí thế tạo bão mà.

----------


## Gamo

> He he vê lý thuyết thì Laser co2 không cắt được inox nhưng thực tế lại cắt được  .


Ủa, cắt được inox cỡ nào hả cụ?

----------


## terminaterx300

> Ủa, cắt được inox cỡ nào hả cụ?


cỡ nào cũng dc nhóe gà  :Wink:

----------


## Gamo

Mày xạo quá ;D Hay lúc nào bác Thư rảnh test show hàng laser CO2 cắt inox với :x :x :x

----------


## CKD

Laser CO2 cắt inox?

Inox là hợp kim kém carbon, nó đó nó rất chậm oxi hóa hay dân dã là nó khó bị rỉ sét. Chính vì thế mà Inox không cắt được bằng phương pháp Oxy-Gas (phương pháp đốt và nung nóng chảy dựa trên sự oxy hóa mạnh).
Inox là kim loại, và vì là kim loại nên nó sẽ nóng chảy nếu được nung đến nhiện độ nóng chảy. Do đó có thể cắt được bằng plasma (nung nóng chảy) cũng như những phương pháp tương tự. Laser cũng thế.

Laser CO2 nung nóng inox đến nhiệt độ nóng chảy, inox nóng chảy bị luồn khí nơi bet cắt thổi bay đi tạo thành vết cắt. Do đó cắt inox với laser CO2 sẽ tạo vết cháy quá nhiệt ở vết cắt.

----------

Gamo, tran1804

----------


## thuhanoi

Ở Đà Nẵng mình thấy 1 cái laser nó cắt inox mạ vàng sáng choang cắt xong nó vẫn đẹp không tỳ vết. Khi cắt nó thổi bằng khí trơ (đính chính lại là khí O2) vào vết căt .

----------

cuong, Gamo

----------


## vusvus

E từng thấy trong triễm lãm họ cắt inox 1mm bằng laser CO2 150w hình như là máy của công ty hoa long cnc thì phải, vết cắt cũng đẹp nhưng ko để ý nó có khí bảo vệ hông

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

CO2 cắt inox thì kiểu gì cũng không đẹp bằng fiber ạ. Nếu được bảo vệ thì CO2 vẫn cắt khá tốt, vết cắt tạm chấp nhận được.
Tuy nhiên tuổi thọ của bóng CO2 thấp.. công suất giảm dần theo thời gian và giảm ngay từ lần đầu sử dụng.
Nhưng... tiền nào của nấy thôi ạ... với mức đầu tư như thế thì tuổi thọ & chất lượng thế là ổn rồi.

Nguồn CO2 100-200W giá tầm khoảng 50tr. Hàng chất lượng kém có giá còn thấp hơn. Nếu tính ra với fiber (khoảng 800-900tr) thì chi phí cho nguồn là quá rẻ để có thể cắt kim loại. Tuy nhiên nếu so luôn chất lượng, tuổi thọ, tốc độ v.v... thì mình chẵng rỏ là cái nào hơn.

----------

Gamo

----------


## tuananhdz

CÁC BÁC chém ác quá cơ  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, chém gì đâu bác? Mấy tên kỹ thuật quăng bom nó rứa đóa...

Hy vọng có tên nào rảnh quay cái cờ nhíp cho học tập với

----------


## tuananhdz

> Ủa, chém gì đâu bác? Mấy tên kỹ thuật quăng bom nó rứa đóa...
> 
> Hy vọng có tên nào rảnh quay cái cờ nhíp cho học tập với


các bác nói toàn tỉ ai dám chơi hế hế :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

mà em nghĩ không có tiền tỉ thì biết được thông tin cơ bản rồi , thôi bỏ qua cho đại gia kinh doanh thôi vậy.

----------


## terminaterx300

> CO2 cắt inox thì kiểu gì cũng không đẹp bằng fiber ạ. Nếu được bảo vệ thì CO2 vẫn cắt khá tốt, vết cắt tạm chấp nhận được.
> Tuy nhiên tuổi thọ của bóng CO2 thấp.. công suất giảm dần theo thời gian và giảm ngay từ lần đầu sử dụng.
> Nhưng... tiền nào của nấy thôi ạ... với mức đầu tư như thế thì tuổi thọ & chất lượng thế là ổn rồi.
> 
> Nguồn CO2 100-200W giá tầm khoảng 50tr. Hàng chất lượng kém có giá còn thấp hơn. Nếu tính ra với fiber (khoảng 800-900tr) thì chi phí cho nguồn là quá rẻ để có thể cắt kim loại. Tuy nhiên nếu so luôn chất lượng, tuổi thọ, tốc độ v.v... thì mình chẵng rỏ là cái nào hơn.


cái bóng hàng TQ thì mới thế thì phải, chứ bóng Amada thấy có ảnh hưởng gì đâu, thấy có máy chạy tới 200.000h rồi.

điểm khác biệt cơ bản là nguồn Amada hay còn gọi là Fanuc resonator nó làm mới liên lục, ko như nguồn TQ nạp 1 lần nên chỉ hao khí Laser với tới hạn phải hay bơm tubro cao áp  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, giá bóng Amada bao nhiêu hả Nam mập?

----------


## terminaterx300

> Ủa, giá bóng Amada bao nhiêu hả Nam mập?


chưa thấy nó thay bóng bao giờ cả .................... :v toàn nghe thay bơm với thay khí thoai àh  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

Cái CO2 của tụi kia.. giá không thua fiber đâu nhé.

Đi kèm là cả một rừng thiết bị, từ làm lạnh, cấp khí, bảo vệ v.v.... và cuối cùng là công suất cũng khủng lắm. Không phải giới hạn vài trăm W đâu. Vì china nó không có hệ thống cấp khí, nên nó mới chết sớm. Chết xong bơm khí lại là hồi sinh hà.

Mà nếu mua cái nguồn ấy thì dùng fiber nó gọn nhẹ hơn về kích thước.

Lên youtube dạo một vòng sẽ thấy ngay mấy cái nguồn này ý mà, cấu tạo phức tạp lắm ấy.
Mà hình như vũ khí laser nó dùng CO2 đoá. Chứ fiber nó vẫn giới hạn về công suất thì phải.

Hình như bác đ vô đi ra có 1 con nguồn này

----------


## vusvus

các bác có biết chỗ nào thay khí cho bóng CO2 không ạ, mà khí nó toàn CO2 thôi hay còn thêm khí gì khác không

----------


## hellboy424

nó là hỗn hợp khí chứ ko chỉ riêng CO2 bạn ah , ống trung quốc thì họ bơm lại chứ ở VN chưa thấy ở đâu làm đc. Công suất láer từ 150w là cắt đc kim loại rồi.

----------


## terminaterx300

ko rõ chứ IPG có module max tới 500kW, chắc có thể hơn nhưng sợi fiber ko biết chịu nổi ko  :Big Grin:  vì nó chỉ là module phát rời, 1 cái tầm 500w hay 1kW gì đóa, mà trong 1 cái module đó lại có nhiều tinh thể ghép lại, nhiều tinh thể ghép thành 1 module, nhiều module ghép tia lại thành CS lớn :v coi cái Clip của Amada về dòng fiber thấy rõ 

còn về laser weapon system thì nghe thấy tới 50kW ah, chưa thấy cao hơn.  :Big Grin: 

đợt hỏi hàng thằng IPG nó đòi hỏi phải cam kết ko dc sử dụng vào việc sx vũ khí ~ có áp dụng mà ta ko biết hoặc nó chưa show ra  :Big Grin:

----------


## hellboy424

hệ thống laser weapow lớn nhất nằm trên con 747 của mỹ , có công suất thiết kế gần 1 MW và đã bị huỷ dự án . phù hợp nhất cho ta có lẽ là sủ dụng fiber nguồn đèn với giá thành tương đối . Chỉ có công bảo trì sau mỗi 800h cắt . Nguồn diode giá thành cao ngất

----------


## CKD

Theo sự hiểu biết nông cạn của mình thì
Laser CO2 dùng hổn hợp khí. Gọi là CO2 vì CO2 là thành phần chính, ngoài ra còn có N2 và He.
Tỷ lệ cụ thể thì không rỏ lắm.

Về lý thuyết thì nếu có cách hòa trộn đúng tỹ lệ thì có thể nạp lại khí cho bóng laser CO2. Việc hòa trộn khí thì cũng không quá phức tạp đâu.

----------

vusvus

----------


## terminaterx300

sự sụp đổ của Soviet có thể là 1 phần cho sự thành công của IPG :v 

rẻ nhất để cắt kim loại có lẽ là ghép 2 ống 120w CO2 của tàu vào thoai  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Test chưa đó pa?

----------


## CKD

Một trong những nan giải của ống laser CO2 là.. chiều dài ống. Chiều dài ống tỷ lệ với công suất, do đó ống cs càng lớn thì càng dài, càng dài thì càng khó chế tạo. Vậy nên thường thấy của china giới hạn khoảng 200W, tất nhiên vẫn có ống cs lớn hơn nữa.
Thấy china nó một loại bóng laser nối tiếp (tăng độ dài) và liên kết lại bằng các gương phản xạ. Thường thấy có kiểu chử U và N.

Một vấn đề khác khiến cho việc nối song song nhiều ống để tắng cs trở nên tối ưu hơn là: tuổi thọ & độ linh hoạt khi điều chỉnh công suất.
- Ống laser không thể phát tốt công suất từ 0-max được mà phải từ min -> max. Ống cs càng cao thì min cũng cao theo. Do đó khi cắt đồ mỏng, phi kim thường >20W là đủ. Ống lớn >150W sẽ khó mà giảm cs xuống dược mức này.
- Với 2 ống 100W ghép lại, có thể điều chỉnh cs linh hoat hơn khi tắt đi 1 bóng. Khi đó mức min có thể giảm xuống thấp hơn so với bóng 200W, nhung7 khi cần vẫn có thể tăng lên 200W.

----------

Gamo

----------


## hellboy424

Cái ống nó nạp khí rồi seal lại , nên việc ghép 2 ống rời là rất nan giải . Nếu muốn ghép nối tiếp thì chỉ có mua sẵn ống đã nối , còn nếu nối song song như ý bác CKD thì e chưa thấy ai làm đc

----------


## CKD

Nối song song thì nó dùng lăng kính phản xạ và bán phản xạ để ghép lại thôi bác. Không liên quan gì đến khí, và DIY như mình vẫn làm vô tư với điều kiện là mua lăng kính.

Còn nối tiếp thì nó thế này

----------

Gamo, haianhelectric, nhatson, tran1804

----------


## nhatson

em thấy máy cắt laser đời cũ, dùng CO2 hở

----------


## Thịnh Vũ

Trước e có tìm hiểu về loại cắt ống inox và thép 2mm cắt ngon vô tư nhé bên Khựa có báo giá cho mình là khoảng 65.000$ ống 6m có thể cắt vô tư cắt bằng Co2 thì phải

----------


## terminaterx300

> Trước e có tìm hiểu về loại cắt ống inox và thép 2mm cắt ngon vô tư nhé bên Khựa có báo giá cho mình là khoảng 65.000$ ống 6m có thể cắt vô tư cắt bằng Co2 thì phải


VSL hình như có 20.000 àh  :Wink:

----------


## Diyodira

Laser CO2 có xưa nay mình tiếp xúc có 2 loại, loại hở và loại kín:
Loại hở: nạp hỗn hợp khí CO2 từ ngoài vào mỗi khi cắt, máy sẽ tự động điều chỉnh áp xuất, công suất, sau đó giữ kín khi rồi sẵn sàng như em CO2 kín. Công suất không lệ thuộc nhiều lắm vào thể tích ống, mà còn lệ thuộc vào các thiết bị khác: bơm khuếch đại, điện áp ...
Loại kín: thông dụng như trong các máy TQ, nạp hỗn hợp khí CO2 vào rồi làm kín lại, công suất lệ thuộc phần lớn vào thể tích ống, còn việc nối ghép thì không dễ ăn lắm, đặc biệt là ghép song song, vì mặt của các thấu kính phản xạ phải nằm trong môi trường của điện khí laser thì mới cho hiệu quả cao vì laser khi thoát ra khỏi thấu kính (bán phản xạ) không giống như laser trong buồng phản ứng.
thanks

----------


## thucncvt

Thấy mục nàu hay qua đang sôi nổi,mấy nay lại trìm quá
 Về ông laser CO2  thì lý thuyết và thực tế cũn không xa lắm ,tuy nhìn rất đơn giản nhưng kiến thức ,kỹ thuật về nó không đơn giản chút nào,sau quá trình em cung cấp chuyển ống laser CO2 thì hiêu tại sao ống laser nó lại đăt như vậy ,mắc dù nhìn rất đơn giản ,và đăt nhất bây giờ là anh RECI ,Bác nào mua laọi nay 150W thì thấy .mà sơ ý thì đừng hỏi ,lúc đó chỉ vác dao chém thằng nào sơ ý 



> nó là hỗn hợp khí chứ ko chỉ riêng CO2 bạn ah , ống trung quốc thì họ bơm lại chứ ở VN chưa thấy ở đâu làm đc. Công suất láer từ 150w là cắt đc kim loại rồi.


Em cũng không biết ViệtNam ai làm được chưa  ,nhưng em đang muốn ghi tên vào người làm được. :Wink:

----------

Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Thấy mục nàu hay qua đang sôi nổi,mấy nay lại trìm quá
>  Về ông laser CO2  thì lý thuyết và thực tế cũn không xa lắm ,tuy nhìn rất đơn giản nhưng kiến thức ,kỹ thuật về nó không đơn giản chút nào,sau quá trình em cung cấp chuyển ống laser CO2 thì hiêu tại sao ống laser nó lại đăt như vậy ,mắc dù nhìn rất đơn giản ,và đăt nhất bây giờ là anh RECI ,Bác nào mua laọi nay 150W thì thấy .mà sơ ý thì đừng hỏi ,lúc đó chỉ vác dao chém thằng nào sơ ý 
> 
> Em cũng không biết ViệtNam ai làm được chưa  ,nhưng em đang muốn ghi tên vào người làm được.


Làm nhanh đi anh em được nhờ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

> Thấy mục nàu hay qua đang sôi nổi,mấy nay lại trìm quá
>  Về ông laser CO2  thì lý thuyết và thực tế cũn không xa lắm ,tuy nhìn rất đơn giản nhưng kiến thức ,kỹ thuật về nó không đơn giản chút nào,sau quá trình em cung cấp chuyển ống laser CO2 thì hiêu tại sao ống laser nó lại đăt như vậy ,mắc dù nhìn rất đơn giản ,và đăt nhất bây giờ là anh RECI ,Bác nào mua laọi nay 150W thì thấy .mà sơ ý thì đừng hỏi ,lúc đó chỉ vác dao chém thằng nào sơ ý


Ủa, tức là ống RECI tốt hơn các thằng khác chỗ nào ợ? Tốt hơn như thế có đáng với giá tiền ko?

----------


## hanasimitai

mời các bác chiêm ngưỡng ống phóng laser AMADA.

----------


## Dainamcnc

> Thấy mục nàu hay qua đang sôi nổi,mấy nay lại trìm quá
>  Về ông laser CO2  thì lý thuyết và thực tế cũn không xa lắm ,tuy nhìn rất đơn giản nhưng kiến thức ,kỹ thuật về nó không đơn giản chút nào,sau quá trình em cung cấp chuyển ống laser CO2 thì hiêu tại sao ống laser nó lại đăt như vậy ,mắc dù nhìn rất đơn giản ,và đăt nhất bây giờ là anh RECI ,Bác nào mua laọi nay 150W thì thấy .mà sơ ý thì đừng hỏi ,lúc đó chỉ vác dao chém thằng nào sơ ý 
> 
> Em cũng không biết ViệtNam ai làm được chưa  ,nhưng em đang muốn ghi tên vào người làm được.


Một thời gian dài cũng đau đáu tìm cách ghép 2 bóng 150w lại để cắt kim loại và cũng hỏi thăm hết các trưởng lão trên diễn đàn. Rốt cuộc nhận ra 1 điều quá phiêu lưu. 2 bóng 100W reci, nguồn, lăng kính...v.v... đầu tư ban đầu rất lớn  mà khả năng thành công không cao.

----------


## cnclaser

> E từng thấy trong triễm lãm họ cắt inox 1mm bằng laser CO2 150w hình như là máy của công ty hoa long cnc thì phải, vết cắt cũng đẹp nhưng ko để ý nó có khí bảo vệ hông


E phải về thử ngay con laser CO2 150W ở nhà của e xem sao  :Smile: )

----------


## minhtuan2403

Bên em đang dùng máy Laser của mitsubishi, đời cũng cũ thôi, cắt để làm hàng dập, chấn... hôm trước có hỏi anh Thư về con Laser CO2, em thì không hiểu rõ lắm về cấu tạo của cái ống phóng nó thế nào, nhưng bộ phận tạo laser ở con máy em đang vận hành thì nó cần 1 bình khí hỗn hợp CO, CO2, Ni...với giá nhập ở singapore về là 11 củ rồi, dùng ít thì được vài tháng, đi kèm với O2 để cắt thép đen, inox cắt đẹp thì dùng Nito hoặc khí nén ( màu vàng, cắt bằng nito thì trắng tinh). Do chi phí đầu vào nó lớn nên em định hỏi bác Thư về cái ống phóng Co2, nhưng mà vào đọc bài này thì chắc mộng mơ làm con laser thất bại. Máy mình vận hành thì laser nó chỉ chọc mở lỗ ban đầu thôi, còn lúc vật liệu nóng chảy rồi thì khí ngoài (O2, N2, khí nén) nó thổi tiếp cho đến hết chương trình, mà đầu vào vẫn phải là Gcode, mình thấy mấy đầu vào của những con laser ở diễn đàn đang bàn bạc thì nó ở dạng ảnh hoặc corel ( dạng vector). Nếu như nó điều khiển giống Mach3 1 chút thì có cơ hội hơn, vì có thể dùng phần mềm nest (cnckad) để tối ưu vật liệu. Mong rằng có bác nào làm thành công 1 con giống hàng công nghiệp 1 chút ( dung sai +-0.01) khe rãnh bép cắt 0.2, thì em tham khảo.

----------

Gamo

----------


## chetaocnc

em đang chuẩn bị bơm khí đây kaka bác nào có ống hư tặng thêm cho em vài ống nhé!

----------

Gamo

----------


## chetaocnc

> Một thời gian dài cũng đau đáu tìm cách ghép 2 bóng 150w lại để cắt kim loại và cũng hỏi thăm hết các trưởng lão trên diễn đàn. Rốt cuộc nhận ra 1 điều quá phiêu lưu. 2 bóng 100W reci, nguồn, lăng kính...v.v... đầu tư ban đầu rất lớn  mà khả năng thành công không cao.


nếu có suy nghĩ ghép 2 bóng co2 rời lại thì bỏ suy nghĩ đó đi anh chỉ có cách nối tiếp các ống với nhau trong buồng kín dùng gương phản xạ thôi

----------


## dungtb

Hiện tại thì laser fiber nguồn cỡ 1000w là cắt thép 12mm ngon lành rồi nhưng giá chát quá. bác nào bơm được khí ới e nhé :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Bác chetaocnc giới thiệu vụ vọc vụ bơm khí đi. Hỗn hợp khí bác tính chế cách nào ợ? bƠm vào thế nào?

----------


## chetaocnc

> Bác chetaocnc giới thiệu vụ vọc vụ bơm khí đi. Hỗn hợp khí bác tính chế cách nào ợ? bƠm vào thế nào?


thấy bác Thư cũng đang nghiên cứu em thì đang làm dở dang có gì ít bữa rảnh em show một ít hố hố hay anh em chuẩn bị họp lại thành lập công ty chuyên sản xuất ống phóng co2 đi để khỏi phụ thuộc china nữa vụ này cần hợp tác với mấy bác bên thủy tinh mới được! phải có 500 anh em mới thành công kaka

----------

Gamo

----------


## tran1804

> Laser CO2 cắt inox?
> 
> Inox là hợp kim kém carbon, nó đó nó rất chậm oxi hóa hay dân dã là nó khó bị rỉ sét. Chính vì thế mà Inox không cắt được bằng phương pháp Oxy-Gas (phương pháp đốt và nung nóng chảy dựa trên sự oxy hóa mạnh).
> Inox là kim loại, và vì là kim loại nên nó sẽ nóng chảy nếu được nung đến nhiện độ nóng chảy. Do đó có thể cắt được bằng plasma (nung nóng chảy) cũng như những phương pháp tương tự. Laser cũng thế.
> 
> Laser CO2 nung nóng inox đến nhiệt độ nóng chảy, inox nóng chảy bị luồn khí nơi bet cắt thổi bay đi tạo thành vết cắt. Do đó cắt inox với laser CO2 sẽ tạo vết cháy quá nhiệt ở vết cắt.


Câu trả lời chuẩn men  :Smile:

----------


## LASER CO2

Chúng tôi đang hoàn thiện quy trình sản xuất laser co2 .
Mong anh em ủng hộ hàng việt - giảm phụ thuộc hàng china.
Nếu bóng kiểm tra  gương kính còn tốt thì nạp lại khí xài tốt.

----------


## binhphambp94

> em cần bác nào tư vấn cho quả cắt inox 3mm sơi thật ngon . bác nào bít chỉ em với nha


Làm con Laser Fiber đi bác. dòng 10w là dư sức rồi.

----------


## nnk

> Làm con Laser Fiber đi bác. dòng 10w là dư sức rồi.


10W mà cắt được inox 3mm thì mình mua luôn chục con nhe

----------


## emptyhb

> 10W mà cắt được inox 3mm thì mình mua luôn chục con nhe


mua luôn mấy trăm con đi bác.

----------


## Diyodira

> Làm con Laser Fiber đi bác. dòng 10w là dư sức rồi.


chắc  bác ý nhầm thôi mà, 1kw hoặc 1000w  :Smile:

----------


## Kedoithay

binhphambp94 chắc đang nói đến em khắc kim loại  :Wink:

----------


## hanquochung

FIber thôi bác ơi. hàng Tàu cắt size 25*25 tầm 110tr thôi :/

----------


## hanquochung

> FIber thôi bác ơi. hàng Tàu cắt size 25*25 tầm 110tr thôi :/


chết. srr các bác. em lại đào mộ rồi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## daomanh_hung

không biết bác LASER VN làm bóng tới đâu rồi ?? đào tiếp lên ah

----------

